# Faire revivre iMac G3 (Mettre à jour en 10.3.9)



## Brokenman37 (15 Juillet 2013)

Salut macg !
J'ai récup ce superbe iMac G3 (rév D) dans un déchetterie,





pour le faire revivre je souhaiterai lui mettre 10.3.9, il est actuellement en OS 9.0.

Tout d'abord il me faut le formater, le remettre à 0. Déjà pour une raison qui m'échappe le disque est séparé en 6 partitions !
Ensuite il me faudra les mises à jour 9.1 9.2.1 et 9.2.2 avant de passer sous OSX, et je ne les ai que en version US qui ne s'installent pas sur un système français.
Donc si quelqu'un sais comment formater et updater ce superbe iMac, il serai mon dieu !
A vous les experts


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2013)

Déjà, avant de le passer en 10.3, faut lui remettre un 9.2.2, et faire la mise à jour du firmware (à télécharger dans les archives du site d'Apple &#8230; Nan, ne me demande pas l'adresse exacte :rateau, si elle n'a pas déjà été faite (il doit être en 1.2 pour supporter Panther).

Ensuite, faut s'assurer qu'il dispose d'assez de mémoire, Panther étant bien plus gourmand qu'OS 9, particulièrement sur un G3 à 266 ou 333 Mhz. Si 128 Mo est le minimum requis par Apple, 512 Mo me paraissent le minimum pour obtenir un fonctionnement réellement acceptable (sinon, il va switcher en permanence entre la ram et la mémoire virtuelle, ce qui va considérablement le ralentir, et il ne sera déjà pas très rapide). Si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent, c'est de la SoDimm SDRam PC66 ou PC100 (il doit accepter les deux) qu'il faut trouver (mais la PC133 ne doit pas être supportée, au pire, il ne fonctionne pas avec, au mieux, il voit les barrettes pour la moitié de leur valeur seulement).

Une fois ces pré-requis satisfaits, tu peux commencer à chercher un "Panther" français.


----------



## Brokenman37 (16 Juillet 2013)

Bin justement je ne trouve pas l'adresse exacte des update de l'OS9 
Il y a plein de lien mort dans les archives ..
Sinon c'est un G3 333Mhz 256mo, il faudrai plutôt un jaguar ...
Comment formater et "rassembler" toutes ces partitions ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2013)

Brokenman37 a dit:


> Bin justement je ne trouve pas l'adresse exacte des update de l'OS9
> Il y a plein de lien mort dans les archives ..



Pas seulement ceux d'OS 9, ça, c'est facile, elles sont ici, mais aussi celles des MàJ du firmware de l'iMac (sans elle, si tu installes Panther sur ton Mac, écran noir, et tout un patacaisse pour le réactiver), qui elles ont été déplacées, et pour lesquelles, je n'ai pas pensé à noter le lien, et je ne le retrouve plus (mais vérifie, ça a peut-être déjà été fait, dans ce cas, informations système Apple devrait de donner une version de Rom de démarrage du genre "$0001.20f2".



Brokenman37 a dit:


> Sinon c'est un G3 333Mhz 256mo, il faudrai plutôt un jaguar ...



Quelque soit le Mac, avec assez de Ram, il sera plus réactif sous Panther que sous Jaguar. Avec 256 Mo, ça ira pour panther, mais tout juste.



Brokenman37 a dit:


> Comment formater et "rassembler" toutes ces partitions ?



Ça c'est facile: depuis le CD d'OS 9 : utilitaires/Outil disques dur, tu as les options. Attention, si ton disque fait plus de 8 Go, il te faudra créer au moins deux partitions, dont une, la première obligatoirement, de moins de 8 Go (mettre 7,99 Go dans le réglage), car sur ce modèle de Mac, OS X doit obligatoirement être installé dans un volume entièrement contenu dans les 8 premiers Go du disque (comme sur les "G3 beiges").


----------



## Brokenman37 (16 Juillet 2013)

Merci pour ton lien mais les liens de download sont tous morts et pointent ici.
Je n'ai pas le cd d'OS9, comment le graver ? (même si c'est limite ...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2013)

Brokenman37 a dit:


> Merci pour ton lien mais les liens de download sont tous morts et pointent ici.



Là, ça peut s'arranger, j'ai gardé ça en archive !



Brokenman37 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas le cd d'OS9, comment le graver ? (même si c'est limite ...)



Trop limite pour les conditions d'utilisation des forums, au delà du 7.5.5, on ne peut pas parler de ça ici.


----------



## Brokenman37 (16 Juillet 2013)

Merci beaucoup !
J'ai un problème avec l'utilitaire de disque, pas moyen de toucher au disque ou est installé le système (logique) donc je ne peux pas faire une install propre en rassemblant ces foutues 6 patitions (hd1-hd2 ...).
Pour le cd d'OS9 je vais me débrouiller hum hum ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2013)

Brokenman37 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup !
> J'ai un problème avec l'utilitaire de disque, pas moyen de toucher au disque ou est installé le système (logique) donc je ne peux pas faire une install propre en rassemblant ces foutues 6 patitions (hd1-hd2 ...).
> Pour le cd d'OS9 je vais me débrouiller hum hum ...



Voilà, il faut démarrer du CD, à moins de pouvoir le faire depuis un disque externe, mais sur ce modèle dépourvu de Firewire, je ne suis pas certain que ça soit faisable.


----------



## matacao (16 Juillet 2013)

Les imac G3 boot sur disque usb externe sans problème, avec modif dans l'open frimware ou sans (comme mon iMac G3 Graphite). Merci Pascal pour les maj os9 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2013)

matacao a dit:


> Les imac G3 boot sur disque usb externe sans problème, avec modif dans l'open frimware ou sans (comme mon iMac G3 Graphite). Merci Pascal pour les maj os9 !



Je sais qu'il est possible de démarrer un iMac G3 en USB (comme n'importe quel Mac PPC) en passant par l'Open Firmware (j'ai même publié un tuto pour le faire), mais à ma connaissance, uniquement sur un système 10.4 ou plus récent, ça ne marche pas pour OS 9 ou X "pré-Tiger". Cela dit, les G3 dépourvus de firewire, je sais que certains démarrent sur disque USB "naturellement", comme mon iBook Palourde, mais je ne sais pas si c'est le cas de tous les modèles.


----------



## matacao (17 Juillet 2013)

Je vais tester de booter en usb sur mon G3 (5 Flavor) OS9 qui lui aussi est dépourvue de firewire et je vous tient au courant.

PS: excellent ton tuto, je m'en sert souvent !


----------



## Brokenman37 (17 Juillet 2013)

Cette manip me fais un peu peur, je préfére me faire un cd ...


----------



## matacao (17 Juillet 2013)

Résultat de mon expérience:

-Pas de boot possible sur usb
-Choix du disque de démarrage par la touche alt non fonctionnel sous OS 9
-Disque d'installation en usb non reconnue dans l'open frimware (dans dev \ ls)

Conclusion:

Utiliser un cd dans le tiroir du mac pour réinstaller un système viable.

PS: j'ai fait une petite erreur dans le modèle de mon iMac: ce n'est pas un 5 Flavor mais un iMac G3 Bondi blue rev A de septembre 1998


----------

